# No cake tin



## ineedhelpcookingplease!!! (Oct 18, 2005)

I wish to bake a cake  

I have all the ingredients  

I have no cake tin  

What shall I use as a suitable alternative?


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 18, 2005)

do you have any oven dishes?  do you have a microwave?  what do you have?  lol


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to Discuss Cooking, you'll like it here.

An ovenproof skillet or saute pan will work. I've used a stainless steel skillet to bake a cornbread and it worked great.


----------



## ineedhelpcookingplease!!! (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes I believe we do have an oven dish and a microwave


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 18, 2005)

You could bake it in one of the pans Andy mentioned...or put something in the middle of a microwave bowl..(so it's kind of like a bundt cake pan)...and cook it in the microwave.  At least I've heard this will work...but I've never done it myself.


----------



## Brianschef (Oct 19, 2005)

I use tuna can tins. They make great one serving portions, are excellent for making homemade burger buns(the large version)or dinner rolls(or kid's sized burger buns). The also make very pretty small cup "cakes". They are excellent for making one serving casserole dishes(and go from freezer to oven no issues).  They make lovely sized muffins, and oh such a nice serving of quick bread for a lovely tea.  I also like the fact that they make a nice sized quick bread that can be sliced in half horizontally and dipped in egg for French Toast...oh pure heaven!

They are expendable, replacable and tossable. The list for their uses is endless...


----------



## pdswife (Oct 19, 2005)

Brianschef said:
			
		

> I use tuna can tins. They make great one serving portions, are excellent for making homemade burger buns(the large version)or dinner rolls(or kid's sized burger buns). The also make very pretty small cup "cakes". They are excellent for making one serving casserole dishes(and go from freezer to oven no issues). They make lovely sized muffins, and oh such a nice serving of quick bread for a lovely tea. I also like the fact that they make a nice sized quick bread that can be sliced in half horizontally and dipped in egg for French Toast...oh pure heaven!
> 
> They are expendable, replacable and tossable. The list for their uses is endless...



That's a great idea!  If I were to make some cake ( just out of the box) how long would I cook it in a tuna can?  At what temp.  I'm really not allowed to bake since I over or under cook EVERYTHING.  lol!!


----------

